# Wanted, used mud motor prop



## rockymountainelk (Jan 18, 2009)

I am in the process of building an experimental / homemade mud motor. I am looking for a used prop that I can pick up for cheap or free to test is out before I drop the cash for a new one. If someone has one laying around and wants to get rid of it let me know. Thanks


----------



## rockymountainelk (Jan 18, 2009)

It needs to be 3/4 10 threads.


----------

